# Purchasing a new harness



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know how good the quality is but state line tack has a nylon harness online for 110$, if I remember correctly


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm really trying to advoid nylon because in my experience it chaffs easier and is much harder to fit. I already have leather reins and bridles too, so it would be nice to have a matching (or semi matching) set.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

A BIG problem with buying a harness, off E-Bay is you never know the quality and you can't return it. Also the fit might be way off.
Examples:
You buy a mini harness but it comes with a horse size bit, a warning that the fit may be off.
You put the harness on and the bridle is on the smallest holes and the breeching is on the largest, or vise-versa
There is not enough room for the noseband on the bridle.
There are not enough adjustments for the size of animal it is to fit.

I would suggest buying from somewhere that you can return it, like State Line or Dover’s, or used from somewhere you can try on the harness first, or from a reputable Amish person,


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I'm really trying to advoid nylon because in my experience it chaffs easier and is much harder to fit. I already have leather reins and bridles too, so it would be nice to have a matching (or semi matching) set.


Good plan. I agree about nylon.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree Taffy. I HATE buying off of ebay and advoid it at all costs. Only thing I've bought off of there was a leadrope because I figured they couldnt screw that up too much xD it actually unraveled within two months though...>.>

I would love to buy one from a nice Amish maker, but they're unheard of down here in Houston. Actually, miniature horse harnesses are no where to be found at ANY of our tack shops (I've been to all of them that are within an hour of here) unless its a crappy $75-100 nylon way-too-big harness. For that reason I'm forced to buy online. And the problem with that is shipping  I bought a very nice $45 bridle from Rons Horse Harnesses in Canada and I'd love to get a harness from them , but it cost me $29 to ship the bridle here here! Imagine the price of shipping a whole harness.

I didn't know that Dovers and Stateline let you send harnesses back. Thats good information to know and I'll look there. I'm just so worried about quality...

Taffy, do you know how often you are supposed to change the pads?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I agree about quality, you need to check stitching as well as leather.

There are a lot of driving clubs in Texas, you might call them up and ask if you can put something in their newsletter about wanting a harness. http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/regn_southwest.asp

The national Mini and Shetland organization are having their convention in St Louis this weekend, I thought about going, to look at the vendors. But it is a long drive.

As far as pad replacement, are you talking about the fuzzy pads that go under the saddle and such? If you are, I would check the stitching where the leather/vinyl is attached and if it looks good hand wash it line dry it, then fluff it. If the stitching isn't the best I would brush it out and maybe sponge clean it.
I would say this needs to be done when the pad gets matted with sweat. I do not wash mine very often, I just brush mine out with a stiff brush. The breast collar pad needs to be cleaned more often than the saddle pad, there is a lot more friction with the breast collar than the saddle.

There are new style pads made out of vinyl that all they need to be is wiped off.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for that link! I'll check it out. I just looked on both Dover and Stateline. Dover doesn't carry harnesses, much less mini stuff- that I could see, and Stateline only has one that is suitable for minis and didn't give many measurements...I need to know crupper-to-saddle lengths because my mare has a short back and I also need to know trace lengths. Neither were provided. They are also out of stock right now.

I may be calling the 'pad' the wrong thing. It seems like one to me though. It is attached to the saddle by velcro. I suppose its vinyl? Its right under the saddle on this particular harness (pictured below) and it just seems like its been flattened a lot and doesn't stick well anymore. Excuse the breeching, we've adjusted it on him since seeing your thread on properly fitting it! xD This is the same harness that we use on my 34" mare, and he is 43". You can imagine the fitting issues...the traces are FAR too long, the breeching too low even on the highest notch, and the saddle seems a bit wide, too. Its a mess.









Since new harnesses don't come with pads though, I'll have to buy new ones. I'm going to get purple fuzzy pads if I can > I'm a bit confused though. Our breastcollar doesn't have a place for a pad. Do you buy them and they're just sort of like sleezies and wrap around it? Or do you have to buy breastcollars that are made to have a pad? I'd love that, as Sour sometimes gets hair worn down when driving (possibly another fitting problem?) and has really sensative skin. I'd like to make this as comfortable for her as possible!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes that is a pad. You can purchase a breast collar pad, just like a saddle pad. It attaches with velcro like the saddle pad it is just longer. 
I use a longer pad now for my saddle too, it goes further down the sides of the saddle and possibly makes it more comfy.

If the velcro doesn't work anymore can you replace it yourself?

I think the Amish guy that I went to last had purple.

Here is a few photos of some pads.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is a photo of P with a breast collar pad that I am using for a saddle pad, in blue.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That paint is just darling in red! Love the cart, too.

Yes, I suppose that I could replace the velcro myself if I need to xD I'm not very crafty like that but it can't be that hard, can it? I'll definitely look into getting a breastcollar pad now that I know how it sticks on. I was worried that I wouldnt be able to use one if I bought it. They arent very expensive either, I saw some purple ones in a set of three (I dont remember what the third was for?) for $25.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The third one might be for the breeching. 
I would not use one on the breeching though, since there is no constant contact between the horse and the breeching it isn't necessary and hence looks kind of silly. 
I would use the breeching pad as a saddle pad and keep the short "saddle pad" as a spare.

I am sure you know they come in different sizes, Mini, Horse and draft.

Sour will look very nice in purple.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

They have a leather mini harness at Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com for $185. We buy our racing harnesses from them and have never had a problem
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The good part of nylon and bio harness that don't fit well is they are easy to alter with a medium duty sewing machine and a hole burner.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats probably what it was for Taffy- breeching. I agree, that would look rather rediculous o.o

And yes, I know that the pads and such come in different sizes  Sour and Kat are class B miniatures but I think they just come in 'mini' size.

Redpony- thanks for the link! I like that harness the best of all of the ones I've seen so far. Its reasonably priced too. Do you know if they take returns? It doesn't say the measurements for anything...I hate to buy another bridle and lines too as I spent $200 on those alone just a year ago, but I guess I could keep it as a spare or sell it.

LHP- thats true. I'm still not a nylon fan for just about anything, but I did look into Biothane. What I'd be worried about though is quality. I've heard that if it isnt really well made and padded it can splinter and cut you or your horse. With mine being finicky as it is, and very sensative, I can only imagin what she'd do if I cut her on accident!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

It takes years of abuse before a bio harness will deteriorate to the point of having sharp edges. All you need to do is hose it off than put it away for it to stay like new for the life of the mini. (says the girl who only owns leather harness)

I took 2 harnesses, one bio and one nylon that were unusable and by simply moving and shortening a few straps fit both horses like a glove. For a mini you might want to just change a 1” piece of webbing to a 5/8” for it to fit and adjust properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah, I'm just so afraid that I'll screw it up xD

The harness we have is definitely abused. I dont think its ever been oiled and the only time that it is wiped off is when I do it. Its stored in a harness bag but gets tangled up because people don't put it away correctly, so I'm actually kind of nervous to get another one. I dont really have control of other people using it, or else I'd just restrict it and make sure that everyone cleaned it really well xD Its to the point of the leather looking really worn and unsafe, so I dont want to use it- and someone stupidly lost the pieces that attach the breeching to the cart, so I had to makeshift some. Definitely not ideal >.>

This new one is going to be coming home with me though, supposively (thats according to the barn owners) since I'm buying half of it. I'm the one training our new driving prospect (the taller mini) and I own Sour- so it should be more protected and well cared for. I wish I knew what brand our old one is, but it came with our shetland gelding.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Check Martin Harness' website. They carry harnesses and parts for all sizes in leather or synthetic. Other good info there also.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! I'll check it out.


ETA- unfortunately they're in Canada, which means that its going to cost about half of what the harness does to ship it to Texas if we bought it :/

What is a Granite Harness though?


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

If I were you, I would call Chicks. The phone number is under the 'contact us'' button on their website. They do take returns but I'm not positive if they take all things back, so be sure to ask. I didn't think I would like the biothane or beta but it holds up really well. Our's is used every day from March thru September and it lasts year after year with virtually no maintenance. But I'm rather traditional and I still like the leather best 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

